# ما هو اللحام تحت الماء؟؟



## mody_4love (22 ديسمبر 2011)

سمعت الكثير عن عمليه اللحام تحت الماء 
كيف يتم هذا وارجو الافاده 
ومن لديه اي معلومكه او كتاب لا يبخل به 
وايضا سمعت انه خطير جدا جدا جدا
لماذا ارجو المساعده؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## m.s.f (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*weld*

نأمل من هذا الملف أن يكون فيه الإستفادة


----------



## mody_4love (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

